# Did Haldex service, now car feels less grippy



## Mk3TT (Jun 21, 2020)

As title says. I sent my car in to do the Haldex service Oil change and since, the car feels like it has less grip. My question is, since the Haldex oil isn’t a lubricating oil like the dsg is, does it take some time for particles or whatever it is the Haldex oil does to gain grip within the clutches or whatever? And if so, should I drive easy and normal until it grips again? 

Hope I’m making sense. Totally new to an awd Haldex vehicle.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*No*

.


----------



## richardbaker (Oct 15, 2020)

Mk3TT said:


> As title says. I sent my car in to do the Haldex service Oil change and since, the car feels like it has less grip. My question is, since the Haldex oil isn’t a lubricating oil like the dsg is, does it take some time for particles or whatever it is the Haldex oil does to gain grip within the clutches or whatever? And if so, should I drive easy and normal until it grips again?
> 
> Hope I’m making sense. Totally new to an awd Haldex vehicle.


Yeah makes sense, try driving easy until car picks grip..


----------

